

Ask HN: I'm on my last dime in a country far way from home - starvinghacker

I find myself unemployed and on my last dime in a foreign country (not US) - with no college degree, going back will make it harder to leave again or even find a job there. All I have now is 2 weeks stock of noodles and a computer. No cash, no credit card, no place to sleep next month. Selling everything I own.<p>Rewind a couple of months ago: I quit my soul-crushing but well paying job confident I&#x27;ll find a new gig in a matter of days. Job offers poured in and I was on top of the world, then something totally unexpected happened (totally out of my control) and I can&#x27;t start a new job until that&#x27;s fully sorted out, which might take a couple of months.<p>I&#x27;ve been trying to freelance online but have had no success so far. I can&#x27;t freelance in-land, that&#x27;s too dangerous and might break employment law. What can I do to make some quick cash online? I&#x27;m a generalist web applications developer and I&#x27;ve done desktop applications in the past.
======
27182818284
Can you be more specific about "generalist web applications developer"

~~~
starvinghacker
Thanks, that was a bit vague. I have lots of backend and frontend experience
with the LAMP stack and I work a lot with Django, Javascript, AppEngine, EC2,
Python ML packages (scikit-learn, nltk) and many Apache projects (Hadoop,
HBase, Mahout, Solr)

~~~
27182818284
How do I get in touch with? I might have a freelance Django gig. (Django on
Heroku)

~~~
starvinghacker
starvinghacker@yahoo.com - that will be highly appreciated

